# Frage zu WAGO Baustein FBPIDController2PIDSets aus Building_HVAC_03



## KamilKirstein (28 Oktober 2018)

Liebe SPS-Community,

zunächst stelle ich mich und mein Projekt an dem ich arbeite vor bevor ich zur meiner Hauptfrage bezüglich des "FBPIDController2PIDSets"Bausteines komme. 

Mein Name ist Kamil Kirstein und ich habe seit Kurzem angefangen als SPS-Programmierer zu arbeiten. 

In meinem ersten Projekt habe ich den Auftrag bekommen eine Lüftungsanlage zu programmieren.

 Dabei Arbeite ich mit WAGO Steuerungen und der Oberfläche CoDeSys Version 2.3.9.53.
Um die Steuerung der Lüftungsanlage zu realisieren arbeite ich mit der von WAGO zu Verfügung gestellten Bibliothek "Building_HVAC_03".7

Die zugehörige PDF mit der Beschreibung aller Bausteine dieser Bibliothek habe ich Online bereits gefunden.

Diese Lüftungsanlage beinhaltet zwei Ventilatoren. Die Drehzahl der Lüfter soll im Automatik betrieb druckabhängig geregelt werden. 
Dabei soll eben der Baustein "FBPIDController2PIDSets"(der in der Building_HAVA_03 Bibliothek zu finden ist) als Regler verwendet werden. 

*Nun zur meiner Frage:

Dieser Baustein bietet, neben den Funktionen eines normalen PID-Reglers, zusätzlich die Funktion zwischen zwei Regelparametersätzen (rKp1, rTn1, rTd1 und rKp2, rTn2 und rTd1 ) hin- und herzuschalten.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt wann und wie der Regler zwischen diesen zwei Regelparametersätzen hin- und herschaltet ?*

Im Anhang zu diesem Beitrag habe ich die Beschreibung aller Bausteine (einschließlich des "FBPIDController2PIDSets) der Bibliothek WAGO Building_HAVA_03 beigelegt.
Der besagte Baustein ist auf Seite 54 zu finden.

Ich danke für jede nützliche Antwort und bin auch dankbar für jede hilfreiche Kritik zu diesem Beitrag da es sich um meinen ersten in diesem Forum handelt.

Grüße 

Kamil Kirstein


----------



## dingo (28 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Kamil,
auf den ersten Blick wird der zweite Parametersatz automatisch aktiviert, im Schema auf Seite 56 sieht es wie z.B. eine Temperatursturz Erkennung aus.


----------



## KamilKirstein (28 Oktober 2018)

Hallo dingo,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Also ist es so zu verstehen, dass der erste Parametersatz erst eine größere Differenz zum Sollwert regelt bis es einen Bereich kleinerer Differenz erreicht hat und dann werden die Parameter vom zweiten Regelsatz verwendet? 
Somit muss ich mir bei der Programmierung keine Gedanken um das hin und herschalten der Parameter sorgen ?


----------



## dingo (28 Oktober 2018)

Yep Kamil,
warum muss/ will man den FB verwenden?


----------



## dingo (28 Oktober 2018)

Wegen den 2 Ventialtoren, ok


----------



## dingo (28 Oktober 2018)

um Energie einzusparen werden n Parametersätze verwendet, im Zeitfenster 1 soll 1 erreicht werden, wenn nicht, dann Reserve zuschalten


----------



## Heinileini (28 Oktober 2018)

dingo schrieb:


> . . . auf den ersten Blick wird der zweite Parametersatz automatisch aktiviert, . . .


Ich vermute, dass da nichts automatisch umgeschaltet wird, sondern über den Eingang "typConfigPIDController2PIDSets" nach eigenem Gusto geschaltet werden kann.
Es handelt sich auch "nur" um *1* PID-Regler mit 2 ParameterSätzen, so dass das Argument - die Anzahl 2 der Ventilatoren - nicht unbedingt für (oder gegen) die PID-Regler-Wahl mit 2 ParameterSätzen spricht?


----------



## dingo (28 Oktober 2018)

Die Deviation ist im typConfigPIDControllet2PIDSets mit 5% vorkonfiguriert, somit wird eine automatische Umschaltung erreicht.
Dieser Wert kann nach Gusto angepasst werden, wenn es Sinvoll ist.
Ist die Sollwertabweichung größer der Deviation, wird der 2. Parametersatz aktiv.
Es kann z.B. ein zweiter Ventilator zugeschaltet werden.

Anderes Beispiel Kompessoren, die zur Druckerhaltung in Stufen geschaltet werden.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Oktober 2018)

Habe die Beschreibung nochmal gelesen und jetzt denke ich, dass Du Recht hast, dingo!
So ist das mit den Beschreibungen. Es ist immer wieder verblüffend, dass man Beschreibungen plötzlich versteht, sobald man weiss, wie sie gemeint sind 
Aber: Ist die Sollwertabweichung größer als die Deviation, wird der *1*. Parametersatz aktiv - lese ich jetzt daraus.

Gruss, Heinileini​


----------



## Mavorkit (28 Oktober 2018)

Hi,

Ich habe auch etwas mit RLT-Anlagen zu tun und kenne den Einsatz von einem solchen Regler eigentlich nur bei der Temperatur. Ursache ist hier entweder Parameter die den Raum nur sehr langsam Ausregeln oder Parameter für zum Schwingen führen. Mit diesen Regler können Störgrößen schnell eliminiert werden und ein Schwingen im Bereich des Sollwertes vermieden werden.

Im Falle einer Druckregelung kann ich nur sagen, das hier ein PI Regler BV absolut ausreichend ist und dieser auch eher langsam als schnell sein muss. Wichtiger ist jedoch die Positionierung der Drucksensoren (falls der Überdruck im Raum gemessen wird). Hier auf Störgrößen wie ein geöffnetes Rolltore z.B. schnell zu reagieren bringt eigentlich nur mehr Unruhe in dein System als eine langsame Reaktion. 
Zudem würde ich auch nicht nur einen Ventilator laufen lassen, sondern beide synchron ansteuern (wird hier ja sicher auch über FUs gelöst), ebenfalls hat es sich bewährt den Volumenstrom über Differenzdrucksensoren zu berechnen und diesen zu regeln bzw. Zu beeinflussen, da hier wesentlich feiner gearbeitet werden kann.

Hast du die auch Mal die HLK Anlagenmakros von WAGO angeschaut? Hier ist schon sehr viel verbaut (natürlich standardisiert) und du kannst hier alles frei anpassen. Eine entsprechende Visualisierung ist auch dabei, ist nur anfangs schwer gleich bei allem durchzublicken.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiter helfen. Falls du noch Fragen hast meld dich gerne.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------

